# Doing something wrong with pppoe



## brian76 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ok, I'm trying to set up a NAT. I have freebsd FreeBSD 9 with 2 interfaces. fxp0 and xl0.

xl0 is my "external" interface (10.0.0.1), and is connected to a basic DSL bridge, this will require pppoe running on the box. I can successfully enable ppp client, and it assigns my ADSL IP address to a new interface (tun0), but doesn't seem to put any DNS or gateway information anywhere. Since Bell (my DSL provider) will not assign static addresses, it has to get it dynamically, I can't just add a static route. How do I get it to do this dynamically?

For xl0 I have this in rc.conf:

```
ifconfig_xl0="inet 10.0.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

This is my ppp.conf:

```
default:
  set log Phase Chat LCP IPCP CCP tun command
  set redial 15 28800
  set reconnect 15 28800
  set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0

pppoe:
  set device PPPoE:xl0:
  set timeout 0
  set authname xxx@sympatico.ca
  set authkey xxx
  set dial
  set login
  add default HISADDR
```

fxp0 is my "internal" interface (192.168.100.1), and I have dhcpd working and giving out IPs in the address space I want it to, no problem. I'll deal with the routing from internal to external afterwards, but right now I can't even get the box to get an internet connection. I guess you could call me a newbie, but not really... I'm just old and I've forgotten what I'm doing  I'm sure I'm missing something fairly obvious.


----------



## brian76 (Dec 21, 2012)

You may as well just delete my post if you can take the time to criticize my "writing style" but not take 5 seconds to tell me I was missing a simple option in one of my config files.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 21, 2012)

> *Opening remark: try not to take any of this personally, even when a moderator sends you to this page.* These rules exist to make the forums an enjoyable experience, and to help you make a good impression on other forum members. This will mean they will be more willing to help you. Invest some time in a good post, and fellow forum members will invest some time in helping you. It is that simple.


[thread=18043]Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums II: spelling, grammar, punctuation, etc.[/thread]


----------

